

How Hampus Söderström created an online community around the martial arts game Toribash - gongfudoi
http://www.businessweek.com/innovate/content/mar2008/id20080324_646421.htm

======
danteembermage
I've been playing Toribash on and off for about a year now; it 's a
beautifully simple game but getting your character to perform simple maneuvers
gets very complicated. It's actually pretty educational to figure out through
trial and error how different muscle groups work in concert to do the simple
movements we take for granted.

What Toribash is missing I think is real time play. The movements are too
complicated to do real time one muscle at a time, but if players were allowed
to program combinations of muscles to hotkeys it might be possible. Players
would probably want to share the best muscle combinations; I think it
definitely could be pretty fun.

------
rokhayakebe
very nice and clean UI.

